# Как восстановить ногу?



## МарияЛ (11 Фев 2012)

Уважаемые врачи форума, у меня грыжа поясничная, плюс зажат левый корешок. Боли в поясноце и ноге немного стихают., но онемение в стопе остается с момента обострения (около месяца). Лечение консирвативное прошло, но невролог намекнул на операцию. Но я еще поборюсь. Подскажите, как лучше восстановить ногу, какие мази втирать...улучшение на лицо..но как еще помочь моей бедной ножке? ЛФК пока боюсь делать, просто пока хожу по возможности.


----------



## zMarinaz (11 Фев 2012)

Хоть я и не врач, но поделюсь опытом, я онемевшим местом лежу на аппликаторе Кузнецова, онемение потихоньку проходит. А вообще, доктор Ступин писал, что оно может проходить до полутора лет(. Можно еще попробовать амплипульс на онемевшую часть.


----------



## МарияЛ (11 Фев 2012)

Можно еще попробовать амплипульс на онемевшую часть.
А что это за зверь?


----------



## zMarinaz (11 Фев 2012)

Это такая процедура, поступает ток.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2012)

А, я повторюсь.
Онемение, само по себе, напрягает не физически, а эмоционально.
Лечим, только по настоянию пациента.
Т.к. вы открыли новую тему, то вас беспокоит видимо только онемение, на данный момент?


----------



## МарияЛ (12 Фев 2012)

Скажу так - сильные острые боли позади, сейчас не пью никакие лекарства уже 1,5 недели. В пояснице больше как усталось и слабая тянущая боль, которую я почти не замечаю. Во время чиханиячуствуется зажатый левый нерв от ягодицы до ноги как током тряхонуло, но так же терпимо по сравнению с тем что было в начале. Хожу нормально, но не много. Единственное, что не восстанавливаеся - это онемения в стопе, как было, так и остается...Вот прошу совета - как помочь моей ножке.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2012)

Онемение, признак страдания нерва (корешка). Это как сигнализация на машине.
 У вас после аварии проблемы с электропроводкой отвечающей за двигатель и колеса, а вы хотите заняться восстановленим сигнализации от угона.
Никто её не угонит, займитесь восстановлением важного, того, что важно для езды.


----------



## МарияЛ (12 Фев 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Онемение, признак страдания нерва (корешка). Это как сигнализация на машине.
> У вас после аварии проблемы с электропроводкой отвечающей за двигатель и колеса, а вы хотите заняться восстановленим сигнализации от угона.
> Никто её не угонит, займитесь восстановлением важного, того, что важно для езды.


Невролог перенаправил к нейрохирургу, мануальную терапию не стал делать - опасно. Сказал будем пока наблюдать. ЛФК только начинаю делать сама в темпе вальса. Как мне еще помочь восстановлению важного?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2012)

А где ваши подробности.


----------



## МарияЛ (12 Фев 2012)

У меня задняя срединная, левосторонная парамедианная , фораменальная грыжа L5-S1 9,5- 13 мм с ее каудализацией. Компемирован левый корешок. Обострение началось сразу после Нового года, числа 3 января. Мне сейчас 36 лет. Скорее всего ее я получила лет 10 назад, приподнимала что то тяжелое, тогда и что то хруснуло, но организм молодой, сам справился через неделю. Да и я сама вела всегда активный и здоровый образ жизни. Естественно спина иногда побаливала, но ничего критического не было. В прошлом году сорвала спину, пошла к мануьльщику, он поправил, т.к. работал очень акуратно. Год вела активный образ жизни, пока этой осенью опять не сорвала спину. Потерпев месяц, пошла к мануальщику только к другому. Этот уже меня крутил, после этого я думаю у меня пошло обострение. Хоть на стенку лезь, от боли мозг взрывался и как на зло праздники. Начиталась в интернете всего разного. 5 дней делала укол Диклофенака, потом перешла на Найз. Лекарства никогда сроду не принимала, а тут пришлось. Наконец попала к неврологу - прописал уколы витаминов и Актовегин и принимать еще Найз. Боли немного уменьшились. Но когда врач увидел снимок МРТ, начал поговаривать об операции. Я против операции - это крайняя мера.


----------



## МарияЛ (12 Фев 2012)

вот заключение МРТ


----------



## Березка (12 Фев 2012)

МарияЛ написал(а):


> Но когда врач увидел снимок МРТ, начал поговаривать об операции. Я против операции - это крайняя мера.


Вы врачам форума тоже снимок покажите, пусть посмотрят.
*МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме​*


----------



## МарияЛ (12 Фев 2012)

не получаеся - пишется, что файл большой


----------



## Березка (12 Фев 2012)

МарияЛ написал(а):


> не получаеся - пишется, что файл большой


Вы видимо не до конца прочитали тему:

Очень часто размер фото больше допустимого на форуме.
*Как изменить размер простым способом: *

Если у вас нет Photoshop, то через Paint 

По действиям:
Внизу, где пишут комменты выбрать
1) Загрузить файл - выбрать с (рабочий стол, документы или пр) фото
2) Правой клавишей нажать - из кучи всяких( - изменить-повернуть и пр) выбрать строку *Открыть с помощью* ( правее появится ещё список) и выбрать Paint
3) На фото вверху монитора будет - вид-правка -рисунок. Выбрать рисунок
4) рисунок выбрать - растянуть/наклонить по горизонтали и вертикали 100% изменить на 70 или 60 или 50
5) когда будете закрывать фото , нажав на крестик вверху появится - сохранить изменения в файле? - Да Нет
нажмите - да


----------



## МарияЛ (12 Фев 2012)

Вроде получилось


----------



## МарияЛ (13 Фев 2012)

И тишинаАУ..ЛЮДИ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2012)

Люди на работе.
Грыжа большая.
Но важен не размер, а самочувствие, а самочувствие как я понимаю терпимое.

Давайте сперва поговорим оперироваться или нет, а потом о консервативном лечении.

У меня есть заготовка с простым описанием показаний к операции, почитайте, может она вам поможет:
Если по-простому, то есть *неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения. Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.
*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет". Кому нужен такой работник, не себе, не работодателю, не государству. Три месяца, дает государство на лечение (больничный), а потом предлагает операцию или иди на инвалидность. Кстати, на работу ходите?
Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит.
Остались только "профилактические" показания, т.е. когда решение принимать вам. Например, вам выступать на Олимпиаде через 4 года. Сделаем операцию, удалим грыжу, месяц дома, месяц-три месяца на восстановление прежнего уровня, и на тренировки, потом Олимпиада, первое место и новая грыжа, но так как дадут 100 тысяч у.е., то 20 потратим на операцию в Израиле, 2 тыс на восстановление в России, остальные в банк под процент и жить на 800 у.е. в месяц.
Может ли пройти от консервативного лечения?
Может, но в соответствии со сроками, отведенными на это природой. Тут много дополнительных моментов, но чаще, год отдай.
Кстати, так и было всегда. При царе-батюшке, мужик, который зимой сорвал спину, весеннюю косьбу пропускал, а к жатве глядишь и поправится. При советской власти если за три месяца на ноги не встали, то при отказе от операции вам временную 3 группу инвалидности дали бы на год, а там и на работу. Операции тогда делали травматичные, так же год уходил на восстановление.
Теперь операции малотравматичные, срок восстановления 1-3 месяца, поэтому во многих случаях срок консервативного лечения-год, меньше срока послеоперационного восстановления. Т.е. процесс формирования шрама на месте свежей раны, меньше постепенного формирования шрама на месте грыжи диска. Тут важно не опоздать на операцию, потому как если нога повисла, то удаление грыжи влияет на боль, а не на срок восстановления силы в ноге, а это иногда несколько месяцев, а то и год-полтора, и это если полностью восстановится.
Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как вы справитесь с проблемой-консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до - "писаем и какаем в штаны"!

Вот теперь, когда вы знаете, как вам выбирать направление лечения, давайте определяться каким путём пойдете, товарищь!


----------



## МарияЛ (14 Фев 2012)

Слава Богу "не писаю и не какую в штаны". У меня явное улучшение (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу). Работаю в компании мужа, поэтому могу позволить не работать пока. Реально осознаю, по какой причине моя грыжа росла и доросла до таких размеров. Поэтому эту часть моей жизни отложу до лучших времен. Или совсем откажусь как здоровье покажет. На данное время я выбираю консервативное лечение, операция все таки в крайнем случае.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2012)

Значит про консервативное лечение.
В решении проблемы боли в спине, есть задачи, и есть методы для решения этих задач.
Давайте определимся с задачами.
Несколько условно, их три:
-*борьба с болью*
*-ограничение подвижности в больном месте позвоночника и восстановление подвижности в окружающих местах*
*-обеспечение возможности и стимуляция организма на борьбу с проблемой*.

*Первая задача простая и методы простые* - медикаменты и физиотерапия. А вот какие медикаменты и как, и куда вводить зависит от подготовленности врача и вашего согласия.
Наиболее эффективно местное введение глюкокортикоидов. Во многих случаях достаточно и применения НПВП (методика введения не особенно важна), но при их неэффективности и отсутствии противопоказаний, нужно переходить к глюкокортикоидам. 
Хорошим обезболивающим эффектом обладают различные методы физиотерапии.
Многие отмечают хороший обезболивающий эффект от рефлексотерапии, вопрос с её применением неоднозначен в европейской медицине, но разрешен.

*Вторая задача*. Вы обеспечиваете неподвижность в больном месте-правильное поведение и корсет. Врач помогает вам восстановить подвижность выше и ниже места поражения-массаж, мануальная терапия, вытяжение (не места поражения). Это направление, мануальная терапия. Кстати, одна из задач ЛФК, помогать восстановлению этой подвижности, а не подвижности в больном месте. Поэтому понятие "активно", д.б. так же правильным.

И *третья задача*- обеспечить возможность организму бороться за "уменьшение грыжи", это дать ему как можно больше времени. Если он что-то сможет, то в соответствии со сроками развития грыжи, все должно разрешиться. Насколько хорошо он с этим, справится и каковы будут остатки, предугадать нельзя, поэтому два первых направления наиболее важны. Существует целый ряд методов с недоказанной эффективностью по стимуляции организма на "уменьшение" размеров грыжи - Карипазим, гомеопатия, пчелы, пиявки, БАДы, прополис, мумие, те же иголки., но главный доктор в этом -время.


----------



## МарияЛ (14 Фев 2012)

Спасибо за ответ, с первой задачей вроде справилась - болей практически нет.
Вторая задача - мой врач (невролог) пока опасается делать мануальную терапию ...поэтому некоторе упражнения я делаю сама дома, но очень осторожно - пока через день.  Хоть болей нет,  стараюсь не садиться пока, стою, хожу или лежу. Как я поняла любую нагрузку на поясницу исключить?
Скажите, если боли нет - это грыжа чуть уменьшилась или просто воспаление снялось со всего очага?


----------



## МарияЛ (14 Фев 2012)

В какое время делать следующее МРТ? Из гомеопатии, что можете посоветовать... Мои врач скорее всего придерживается станларного лечения и ничего такого мне даже не рекомендавал, может пока...любую информацию клещами надо из него вытягивать.Но все равно - он лучший в нашем городе - это точно


----------



## gudkov (14 Фев 2012)

МарияЛ написал(а):


> Из гомеопатии, что можете посоветовать...



Выброс денег.


----------



## МарияЛ (14 Фев 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Выброс денег.


Тогда от Вас конкретный совет "док Гудков"


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Фев 2012)

По поводу гомеопатии Гудков абсолютно прав. Посоветовать же могу лишь одно: обратитесь с целью очной консультацией к кому-либо из московских врачей консультантов форума. Это позволит сэкономить и время, и деньги.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Фев 2012)

Если воспаление снялось, то, как правило, и грыжа уменьшилась.
Мануальная терапия и не делается на на больном месте, у неё на этом этапе другая задача, проверить и поправить здоровые, чтобы работали вместо больных.
А больные приучить работать в меру вот тут и хороша ЛФК.
ЛФК по периодам обострения делится, но начинать надо с самой маленькой, и иногда ходьбы достаточно, а иногда только зарядка для рук (при больной ноге), но постепенно нагрузка должна увеличиваться.
Физиотерапия, массаж, лекарства - принимаете.


----------



## МарияЛ (15 Фев 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> По поводу гомеопатии Гудков абсолютно прав. .


К сожалению мой организм не любит лекарства еще с детства (тошнота, рвота), поэтому я стараюсь их минимизироать и найти им хоть какую то альтернативу.


----------



## МарияЛ (18 Фев 2012)

Вчера полдня ходила по магазинам - хорошо, когда свободно можно управлять своим телом и ничего не болит. Забыла про cвою онемевшую ножку. Онемение только на пятке с ахиловым сухожилием, и на подошве с тремя крайними пальчикамиками. Правда к вечеру спина немного поднывает и чувствуется усталость и стопа напряжена как будто сейчас сведет какую нибудь жилку. СЛава богу, что все равно становится потом легче.
Стараюсь пока не сидеть. Скажите, что лучше стоять или сидеть, просто в остром периоде вообще не могла сидеть и лежать вообще, только стояла и ходила. Мой врач ушел в отпуск - так что за свое здоровье отвечаю теперь сама.
Лекарства не пью совсем уже 2,5 недели. На ночь пью успокаительный фито чай с медом с прополисом или с мумие. Хорошо мышцы и голову  расслабляет, причем помогал и в острой форме. Уже неделю принимаю АРТО КОМПЛЕС (муж привез), ничего отрицательного не чувствую. Организм сам разберется,  нужное возьмен, не нужное - выкинет.
И конечно, каждый день "молюсь", и моя молитва - Я ЗДОРОВА И МОЙ ПОЗВОНОЧНИК ЗДОРОВ.
Всем тоже ОГРОМНОГО ЗДОРОВЬЯ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2012)

Вот и хорошо.
Стоять, для повоночника проще, но это невозможно всегда, поэтому и сидеть вставать правильно.


----------



## МарияЛ (1 Мар 2012)

Уже два месяца с острого периода - все потихонечку восстанавливается, ножка моя практически нормальная. Муж помог массажем, и апликатор Ляпко - стою сколько могу на иголочках и на поясницу заматываю эластичным бинтом. Планирую в апреле мае сделать МРТ - посмотрим, что там с грыжей.
У меня вопрос. Я любительница (заядлая) русской бани. Естественно сейчас не хожу туда. Скажите, когда можно. Благодарю.


----------



## жен38 (16 Мар 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит про консервативное лечение.
> В решении проблемы боли в спине, есть задачи, и есть методы для решения этих задач.
> Давайте определимся с задачами.
> Несколько условно, их три:
> ...


 
Д-р, скажите, есть ли в Питере хорошие врачи по таким показаниям? Посоветуйте! спс


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Мар 2012)

Доктор abelar, он есть тут на форуме, легко найдете.


----------



## МарияЛ (9 Апр 2012)

Вопрос к врачам форума: в  общем состояние удовлетворительное - нога восстановила свою чувствительность, иногда мурашки бывают и чешется район седалищного нерва по всей ноге. Грыжа как было написано ранее L5-S1. Почему иногда ноющая боль ниже и выше данного диска. Получается весь поясничный сегмент страдает. Делаю ЛФК - становится легче. При некоторых упражнения (напр. кошка) как будто скотч прикреплен вдоль позвоночника. Что это? Прошло 3 с небольшим месяца после обострения - думаю можно в бассейн.


----------



## Zheka28 (5 Май 2012)

МарияЛ написал(а):


> Уже два месяца с острого периода - все потихонечку восстанавливается, ножка моя практически нормальная. Муж помог массажем, и апликатор Ляпко - стою сколько могу на иголочках и на поясницу заматываю эластичным бинтом. Планирую в апреле мае сделать МРТ - посмотрим, что там с грыжей.
> У меня вопрос. Я любительница (заядлая) русской бани. Естественно сейчас не хожу туда. Скажите, когда можно. Благодарю.


 
Уважаемые врачи, так что же по поводу бани, тоже этот вопрос интересует, на каких этапах можно, как и т.д. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## МарияЛ (6 Май 2012)

В острый точно нельзя


----------



## МарияЛ (29 Авг 2012)

Ну вот прошло уже почти 8 месяцев с обострения. Состояние на 80 %. Иногда отдает в ногу и спину не боль, а просто дискомфорт. Сделала новые МРТ снимки, будет время выложу. Но можно сказать, что моя грыжища стала поменьше где то на 30%.  Было 9.5 мм кзади и 13.0 мм вниз,  а сейчас - до 6,5 мм кзади и 0,9 мм вниз. Левый корешок частично компрессирован. Извиняюсь за не медицинские термины. Надеюсь  на дальнейшее уменьшение грыжи. И всем здоровья.


----------



## Zheka28 (25 Сен 2012)

Привет МарияЛ, это наверное очень не плохой результат исходя из того что было 13мм!!!! У меня прошло 6 месяцев и по ощущениям такие же результаты (МРТ не делал). И кстати - баню заканчиваем отделывать и через пару месяцев будем париться))))))


----------



## МарияЛ (25 Сен 2012)

Привет, как сделала МРТ , прям груз с плеч ушел и психологически стало легче. В принципе уже вернулась по ощущениям в здоровую форму (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу). Но не поднимаю больше 5 кг, не копаю на огороде, резких движений тоже не делаю и не собираюсь. На днях рискнула корзинку с картошкой перенести и сразу пожалела - дня три ныла спина и пятка побаливала. Думаю, на моей голове не один десяток седых волос появилось - испугалась очень. Но слава Богу все обошлось. Больше себя на прочность проверять не буду.
Кстати в баню я уже два раза была с промежутком в две недели. Первый раз напряжно было - это до МРТ. Второй раз уже после с "чистой" совестью парилась от души. Только я пока веником не билась - все постепенно буду делать.


----------



## МарияЛ (29 Сен 2014)

Всем добрый вечер.  Вот прошло уже более 2, 5 года с сильшейшего обострения моей грыжи. Хотелось бы поделиться своими мыслями. За это время было несколько обострений, которые происходили после перенесенного гриппа. Но все равно не так критически, как это было в 2012 г.  Боль ноющая, но терпимая. Первый год спина ныла часто. Приходилось пропить обезболивающие пару дней и сразу все ОК.  Каждый день перед сном делаю ЛФК с сайта док.Ступина, 20 мин. и засыпаешь как ребенок. Да и для фигурки полезно, муж говорит попка стала то, что надо. Хотя и до этого со спортом дружила. МРТ не делала, поэтому не могу сказать, что стала с моей грыжкой - надеюсь, осталась только во вспоминаниях. Честно говоря, жаба душит. Хотя при болезненных ощущениях, порывы душевные бывают, а ноги не идут. Да ладно бог с ней, лишь бы не мешала полноценно жить. В начале этого года после гриппа прихватило как то неприятно, мои таблеточки не помогают как всегда. Что делать? Начались душевные муки и погрызование своего благоверного. И тут я решила пару денечков поголадать... несколько дней ела яблочки, есть то охота и облегчить кишечник перед голодовкой надо. День проголодала легко (без воды), на второй  - настолько пошло расслабление организма, что работал наверно только мозг, а тело практически не ощущалось. И тут мой муженек предложил эксперимент ( наверно решил отыграться за все "хорошое" с моей стороны пока я не комильфо). Перевернул меня на живот и на поясницу положил правильную пирамиду,  говорит, что по ТВ показывали о свойстве пирамиды высушивать мясо. Сама думаю убью, если промахнется. Шутки шутками, но вырубилась я на час где то, а когда проснулась, облегчение наступило на процентов 90. В течение дней трех повторяли эксперимент и становилось все лучше и лучше. Я не знаю, что мне помогло, голодовка, полное расслабление тела и всех мышщ или мужнина вера, да и все равно, главное - отпустило. Что хочу сказать, при любом дискомфорте в спине сразу ухожу на голод на пару дней. Давно забыла про таблетки. С собакой гуляю по часу быстрым шагом два раза в день. В этом году выползла на огород, сама перекопала теплицу,  вырастила неплохой урожай.  Вообщем веду активную трудовую деятельность, но в удоволствие, без напрягов.
Желаю всем здоровья и позитива.


----------

